# Things that make you say "Hmmmm"



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Apparently the lefties now have their own version of the NRA or the GOA:

So This Is What the Liberal Version of the NRA Looks Like | TheBlaze.com

How to square this one in your mind? I am always happy when somebody exercises their rights, especially their 2nd Amendment rights. But when commies get their hands on guns it usually does not end well. I think I will just give these guys a VERY wide berth.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Apparently the lefties now have their own version of the NRA or the GOA:
> 
> So This Is What the Liberal Version of the NRA Looks Like | TheBlaze.com
> 
> How to square this one in your mind? I am always happy when somebody exercises their rights, especially their 2nd Amendment rights. But when commies get their hands on guns it usually does not end well. I think I will just give these guys a VERY wide berth.


So far they talk a good game on the Second Amendment but only time will tell if this is going to be a front for Brady Bloomberg etc saying see even this pro gun organization sees these restrictions as reasonable and non infringing.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Never trust a politician and a liberal politician is your worse enemy. Be prepared to triple tap any liberal politician, they are to be feared more than zombies.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought lib politicians were zombies.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This group will support just about any legislation that empowers more government control. When they ask for guns to be turned in they will be at the front of the line.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Obama is too conservative for the tattooed transgendered person they were interviewing? I don't do drugs, but I think I might have to get pretty damn high to discuss politics with that fellow.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> Never trust a politician and a liberal politician is your worse enemy. Be prepared to triple tap any liberal politician, they are to be feared more than zombies.


If you've got the ammo, go for a quad tap. 1 to the genitals, 2 to the chest, and 1 to the head . If they live through the rest we don't need them breeding. I like to start low and let recoil and muzzle rise do the rest.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I think they are confusing Liberal with Libertarian. They dont seem SUPER left wing. They seem more like freedom to do what you want kind of people.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I thought lib politicians were zombies.


No, zombies have more brain power and thought process!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Everyday I wake up and usually by midday I learn something I wish I didn't.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> I think they are confusing Liberal with Libertarian. They dont seem SUPER left wing. They seem more like freedom to do what you want kind of people.


Jess,
I remember we had that discussion not too long ago!:razz:

On a side note, it may be the dog in me but there is something about a little squirrel wearing a bandolier...

Stay free my little squirrel, stay free.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

These are the ones "moonbeam" will come after first when he deems it so.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I thought lib politicians were zombies.


That is very unfair to zombies, they are afflicted with a disease that makes them mortality challenged through no fault of their own.


----------

